# Michigan Builder's License w/bankruptcy case



## alwash85 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey I was wondering if anyone out there in Michigan knows if you can obtain a builder's licenser with a chapter 7 bankruptcy on your record. The bankruptcy was discharged in Jan 2009. I know they pull a credit report and I'm not sure what affect this will have on my chances.

Thanks!


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

A google search worded right will yield your answer. That or going to your own state or local municipality. Good luck.

While your here roll on over to the intro section and tell us a bit about yourself...


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Jun 25, 2009)

alwash85 said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone out there in Michigan knows if you can obtain a builder's licenser with a chapter 7 bankruptcy on your record. The bankruptcy was discharged in Jan 2009. I know they pull a credit report and I'm not sure what affect this will have on my chances.
> 
> Thanks!


They will more than likely try to deny you but if they do appeal it. Poor financial character(bad credit) is the biggest reason for denial. It is also the most easy to appeal from what I have heard and read, after all half the licensing board probably has credit issues as do a majority of the builders but I do not see them pulling their licenses back.

Good luck.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

alwash85 said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone out there in Michigan knows if you can obtain a builder's licenser with a chapter 7 bankruptcy on your record. The bankruptcy was discharged in Jan 2009. I know they pull a credit report and I'm not sure what affect this will have on my chances.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know the answer but good luck and introduce yourself to us first before posting. It goes a long way here if you want answers.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

I am quite certain they can not deny you a license, but I don't have first hand knowledge. There is a law on the books that says someone who files can't be discriminated against when applying for any kind of state licence.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Hard to say. I was licensed under the old licensing laws, now that there is a credit check, who knows how it is applied.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

When I got licensed at 19 I had zero credit, since I was so young. They didnt give me any problems.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

All I can say is since the New Laws are on the Books anyone who works in Construction has to have a License now in Michigan. I had to take the Pre Licensure Classes that was $750.00 which are only good for two years, then you have to take them again before taking the test. I sent in my app to take the Builders Exam and the Board wrote me back telling me they weren't going to let me take the Exam cause my Credit was bad.:whistling WOW I wonder how my credit went in the crapper with the ECONOMY Our GOVERNMENT HAS CREATED I know I didn't stop wanting to WORK for a living
But anyways, Now they are reviewing my app cause I sent back the questionnaire they sent me, I then Recieved a call from one of the Directors he told me that they would send me a letter on what will happen. I explained to him about the job I was doing at the time and he told me I was within the Law, so that was good to hear. But I still am waiting to hear if they are going to let me take the Exam or not, cause my credit is still in the sh*t can and tho I picked up a job that's only paying a few thousand it aint gonna bring my credit back to where it was before these GOVERNMENT MORONS played LOOSIE GOOSIE and the Banks stuck it to the American People I had a great credite rating now:w00t:
If I were you I would go on the State website and check there, then call the Board of Directors and ask them, that way you'll know how many hoops you'll need to jump threw.
Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## C.M.J. (Feb 20, 2010)

My business partner and I took the pre-licensure classes last year in March. It took forever (over the 90 day alotted period) to clear me to take the test. My partner, on the other hand, had to keep calling up until late summer to get an answer from them. He was told that since he declared bankruptcy (cahapter 11, I think. The one where you just reorganize everything and still pay it all back) 6 years ago he would have to wait until it cleared off his record, which takes 7 years. In essence he came up a year short. So, he spent $750(course fees) + $215(state fees) = $965 total to find out he gets to do it all over again later on down the road. Gotta love Michigan bureaucracy! 

So, to the OP, in my experience you cannot obtain a MI Res. Builders Lic. while the bankruptcy is still on your record. I hope I'm wrong and you find out different. If so, let us all know.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Jun 25, 2009)

C.M.J. said:


> My business partner and I took the pre-licensure classes last year in March. It took forever (over the 90 day alotted period) to clear me to take the test. My partner, on the other hand, had to keep calling up until late summer to get an answer from them. He was told that since he declared bankruptcy (cahapter 11, I think. The one where you just reorganize everything and still pay it all back) 6 years ago he would have to wait until it cleared off his record, which takes 7 years. In essence he came up a year short. So, he spent $750(course fees) + $215(state fees) = $965 total to find out he gets to do it all over again later on down the road. Gotta love Michigan bureaucracy!
> 
> So, to the OP, in my experience you cannot obtain a MI Res. Builders Lic. while the bankruptcy is still on your record. I hope I'm wrong and you find out different. If so, let us all know.


He can fight it if he wants too through the appeal process. The credit thing is supposed to be the easiest thing to get overturned. Tell him to ask the board how man licenses have been revoked do to credit, none I have ever heard of and the credit requirement applies to all builders not just new ones. 

And what state fees did he pay at $215 the test is only $80?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I got a letter last week from the Builders Division telling me that I can take the Residental Builders Exam the test costs $100 from PSI Exam. as for the Bankruptcy according to State Law 1.) Becoming insolvent, Filling a Bankruptcy action, becoming subject to a receivership, assigning for the benefit of creditors, failing to satisfy judgements or liens, or failing to pay an obligation as it becomes due in the ordinary course of business. Poor Workmanship, The Department shall suspend the license of a person, But I would think that you would have a license,the way this is worded. But a Bankruptcy could prevent someone from being able to take the exam. The Board of Directors would have the last say. I would ask to appeal that way he can go before the Board.


----------



## C.M.J. (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Frank, we'll look into that this week. 

The $215 was the check we sent to the State of Michigan with the application for the Res. Builders Lic.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

No problem I hope it works out for you:thumbsup:


----------



## C.M.J. (Feb 20, 2010)

Frank-A big thumbs-up to you! My partner contacted the Builders division today and found out that he is not SOL. The lady he talked to told him what he needed to do to show that his bankruptcy was taken care of. She also told him that the pre-licensure certificates are good for 3 years and that he has 1 year after submitting his application to the state to take the test. We thought it was 1 year after course completion. I'm glad we were wrong. He submitted his app in May so he still has time to get things resloved. We were both ready to give up on trying to get him licensed. 

I just want to thank the OP Alwash85 for starting this thread and a big thank you to Frankawitz for the helpful advice.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

CMJ,
Thanks! Anytime I am glade your partner is going to be able to take the test, that's good I hope it works out for you guys:thumbsup:
Did they tell him to go to www.psiexams.com He can pay there and pick the date that works best for him.


----------



## alwash85 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Thanks*

Hey Guys,

Thanks for all of the input, I understand that anything can happen when you are dealing with the government. I will let everyone know how this situation turns out. 


Thanks,

alwash85


----------



## alwash85 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Builder's Exam with a Bankruptcy*

Hey I got my letter in the mail stating that I was okay to take the exam. Thanks for all of the replies and advice, I really appreciate it! Does anyone know where I can purchase a software program to practice testing before the big exam? Or am I stuck doing it the old way? Books and reading!


----------



## C.M.J. (Feb 20, 2010)

What company did you take your 60 hour pre-licensure course through? The one we used had an online practice test we could take over and over again.


----------



## alwash85 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Builders License Exam*

I took my pre-licensure course with Middleton Real Estate Training. It's just a course with no online presence. Which company did you use?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Al,
When I took the Pre Licensure Classes it was at Walsh College we had three clsses a week I don't know of any online, The school has to be Approved by the State of Michgan cause you receive certificates for each clss you complete, then you have to send copies to Lansing, Now you have to get your Certification for Lead Base Paint to.


----------



## alwash85 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Certification*

Yes, I understand and the lead base paint step is next. I will have spent a small fortune before I ever get started. Thanks for all the info I do appreciate it.


----------



## C.M.J. (Feb 20, 2010)

Al - We used "license to build . com". Took a 2 week course at the Western Univ. satillite campus in Grand Rapids, MI. Scott Corbet was the instructor and a Licensed Builder. Great guy, very knowledgeable.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Jun 25, 2009)

The course you take as long as it is on the state list really does not matter. It is mostly sales, contracts and marketing, very little of which is on the test. The test is based on the law then your actual trades knowledge and if you need to take a class to pass this test you should not have a license.

It is amazing that all the trades need to go to school and train for several years to get a license but a few bucks and a sales course and you can legally build a house with no experience.

This whole change to the licensing was done not to improve contractors but to generate more money for the state. The builders licensing has always been a joke and still is.They should have an hourly work requirement in the trades as well before you can get this license. So at least you have some experience and practical knowledge.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

AFOREMA1
I agree this is the way the Governor saw to make more money for the State. With all the new Laws coming into play some Contractors are going to scramble to get Legal and then the Laid off Auto workers who are now Contractors are going to keep doing their thing. But with the State cutting back on Services I don't see how these Laws are going to stop these people who are ILLEGAL working in Construction. Unless the State offers up a Reward to turn Contractors in, then it may work.
Yesterday I just signed up to go back to school going to take up HVAC at lease I know People need Heat and Refridgeration so I shouldn't be in this postion again as for not having enough work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flag ship (Nov 21, 2008)

alwash85 said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone out there in Michigan knows if you can obtain a builder's licenser with a chapter 7 bankruptcy on your record. The bankruptcy was discharged in Jan 2009. I know they pull a credit report and I'm not sure what affect this will have on my chances.
> 
> Thanks!


 
As long as your are discharged and clear no state lic dept can legally turn you down. That being said you will have to pass financial qualifications in florida for my Gc 20 g min cash on hand. If you have any tax leins that is a different issue and yes you would have no chance if tax leins or for that matter most any other lein.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Frankawitz said:


> AFOREMA1
> I agree this is the way the Governor saw to make more money for the State. With all the new Laws coming into play some Contractors are going to scramble to get Legal and then the Laid off Auto workers who are now Contractors are going to keep doing their thing. But with the State cutting back on Services I don't see how these Laws are going to stop these people who are ILLEGAL working in Construction. Unless the State offers up a Reward to turn Contractors in, then it may work.
> Yesterday I just signed up to go back to school going to take up HVAC at lease I know People need Heat and Refridgeration so I shouldn't be in this postion again as for not having enough work.:thumbsup:


Yeah Michigan needs to start cracking down on illegal workers and contractors to help those of us that go through the expense to be legal and professional.


----------



## alwash85 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey we think alike. I completed the HVAC training at Northwestern Tech in Southfield, MI this pass June and I'm working part-time with a mechanical contractor increasing my skillset. Good luck to you, you will be successful.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

Based on some of the posts in this thread, I think a basic writing test should be required before any license is issued. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

C.M.J. said:


> Al - We used "license to build . com". Took a 2 week course at the Western Univ. satillite campus in Grand Rapids, MI. Scott Corbet was the instructor and a Licensed Builder. Great guy, very knowledgeable.


Another guy from GR. cool beans.

A couple of thousand more and will have as many as New Jersey on this forum.


----------



## C.M.J. (Feb 20, 2010)

Paulie-Actually, I'm located in Hastings. Our office is based out of the Kzoo area. I hear ya though, about all the guys on the right coast.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey guys, How many of you have taken your Builders Exam through PSI Exams? I got my money to take the test so I go to their site and set a date to take the test,, Well my account is all screwwed up so I call and talk with Sue, I tell I can't sign in she tells me my e mail is wrong, so she changes it for me, so this morning I got to sign in and set a date, now it tells me I have No Account with them, Boy this is a PITA I took this test back in 1998 and passed it and the State gave me the run around for a year and then they told me So sorry your not get a Builders License, so now I have taken their MFing classes paid their fees and now this PSI Exams is going to F*** me over on taking the test. I guess they don't want me to have a License so I'm just ready to call it Quits!


----------



## like2build (May 8, 2009)

When I first licensed in Michigan (1993) things were a lot easier and less expensive. Just $30 a year and stay out of trouble. Now it cost a lot more and we have to go back to school to renew our license. Yeah, that is what I am doing tomorrow, 3 hours of continuing education.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

any dumb ass can get one...you should see some of these chumps here

even i have one hahahahha


----------



## C.M.J. (Feb 20, 2010)

rex said:


> any dumb ass can get one...you should see some of these chumps here
> 
> even i have one hahahahha


 
WTF!:blink:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

C.M.J. said:


> WTF!:blink:


 
i aint callin every "builder" a dumb ass..... im sayin even if your a dumb ass you can get one....:laughing:

thats the easiest lic you can get seriosuly and im not even close to smart...smarter than sh!t tho...fuk i got one that aint sayin much haha

my masters test was hard...now id like to see a schmuck wanna be builder go take that test...aside from that you dont need any previous experince to obtain a builders lic

ive worked for some lic builders before who had absoluetly no clue on how the construction process works...


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

WilsonRMDL said:


> When I got licensed at 19 I had zero credit, since I was so young. They didnt give me any problems.



No credit means nothing. Bad credit or bankruptcy is far different.


----------

